# good tile saw?



## rotarex (Mar 31, 2008)

whats a good tile saw to get that's light enough for one person to take it up 3-4 flights of stairs ? 

im getting hooked on tiling and starting to do patterns and need faster and straighter cuts 

i currently got the HD "workfarce" and i hate the thing with a passion now, the guide is crappy to adjust, the fender thing (i forgot the name to sleepy now) gets the tile stuck when pushing it through, it wets you up and make it looks like you pee your self. 

i seen a bolton overhead blade with pumped water, with slider table, light weight for $325. how reliable are these pumps with dusty water ? 

PS a 10 hr job took 15+ because of all the cuts with this Shltty machine


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

rotarex said:


> whats a good tile saw to get that's light enough for one person to take it up 3-4 flights of stairs ?


You or me or a powerlifter?




rotarex said:


> im getting hooked on tiling and starting to do patterns and need faster and straighter cuts


Define "Faster/Straighter".



rotarex said:


> i currently got the HD "workfarce" and i hate the thing with a passion now, the guide is crappy to adjust, the fender thing (i forgot the name to sleepy now) gets the tile stuck when pushing it through, it wets you up and make it looks like you pee your self.


Well!! Of course you hate the thing...It is a Work Farce!

And....Oh yes! Please define "Good"!


----------



## BHR (Jan 7, 2009)

I used the husky overhead saw from hd - the one that looks like a grinder with the folding stand. Still works great. Cuts 3/8" limestone and Granite like butter. I used it when I did ins work in SQ1 area condo's it's light and accurate for quick jobs and so on - I also have a Q from bLowes - bridge saw for big tile up to 20" it's heavier but folds up and carts on wheels. Both are excellent with the dirty water. The husky is just a fish pump so it's cheap to replace :laughing: But it is still running great after 3 years of abuse


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

What about a ruby cutter?

Thats light, no water, quick too.

Ok only straight cuts.


----------



## rotarex (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks BHR, i did floor finishing in the Tridel condos 5 years back, ahh those was the days, you tile guys loved us, we leveled the floor for you:whistling


----------



## Kathy Lewis (Jan 3, 2009)

I use what you have just described - basically a grinder with a pump attached - draws the water quite well.. can be messy. I use drop sheets and something behind the saw as it sprays a bit. We used it to cut brick and pavers on an outside job... bit slower but quite impressed with it... needed a new blade after that job. Kathy


----------



## Deadhead Derek (Dec 3, 2008)

to me, a good tile saw is one carried by, and run by, someone else.


----------



## RizzoMaryland (Feb 12, 2007)

rotarex said:


> whats a good tile saw to get that's light enough for one person to take it up 3-4 flights of stairs ?
> 
> im getting hooked on tiling and starting to do patterns and need faster and straighter cuts
> 
> ...


I too have the Farce and have used it for about 6 years. We probably only do 5 or 6 tile jobs a year but the saw has worked fine for us. If this saw isn't cutting straight then I would bet its user error.


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

I bought the ridgid tile saw about two years ago and really like it. If you search there have been many discussions about tile saws in the flooring forum. The ridgid had mixed reviews. It's a little heavy so i don't know if i would want to lug it up 4 flights of stairs. I am looking at a rubi tile cutter for times when I don't want/need to set up the wet saw.


----------



## rental man (Jan 11, 2009)

*lugging tile saw*

Home depot site has some nice reviews on their saws. The Husky rail saw gets a good one. I thought I would try a cheap ryobi saw as a throw away. the saw is light and comes with legs and a easy to empty tray. of course the blade has to be replaced by a $35.00 Quaser. I put in the standard replacement pump for another $30. So at $150 plus 65 I was at 210. the hose for the pump got in the way of the roller so the addition of a $2 plastic elbow cured that. Did a small bath with porcelein pretty easily with cuts staying within 1/16.Table will allow 16 inch diagonal.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Felkers are the "industry standard".

MK makes a lot of competent saws and are affordable but they still won't be a Felker.

The 'new' Dewalt gets rave reviews from everybody I know that uses it.

I've always used MKs. I have a small one and a large one and chose them depending on the size of the job and materials. 

You really need to define your major requirements.

Size of materials will always be the #1 cause there is no way around it if your saw can't cut the material

Easy of set up was always important to me, hence the 2 saws in the aresnal, and choosing based on the size of the material or size of the job.

Splash and where you set up is #3. Are you going to set up outside all the time, tent off inside? The dewalt gets high marks from those that have them in the cleanliness department of where they can set up.


----------



## JGMConstruction (Jul 11, 2008)

I have a Husky from HD, maybe a step up from the Workfarce. It has actually done really well, except for the post holding the guard binding up the tile. I tried to grind it down a little, but any farther and I'd lose the guard. Granted, it's more for DIYers, but it's not the worst POS out there lol. I haven't had to do enough tile yet to warrent getting a overhead saw, like I should have gotten in the first place, but budget was a concern.


----------



## rotarex (Mar 31, 2008)

its not like i cant use the workfarce its because, the dam guard keeps getting bent, and it stops the tile from going straight through, i am going to keep it for freehand cuts, its a good saw for another 10 years or more, but to keep adjusting the guide takes to long, i have to measure the distance front and back of the blade and knock the guide with a broken tile, ahh a pain the the royal, and its turning me off from tiling :sad: and i think i like tiling more than Decks now, thats until i do to many crazy designs and get bored again


----------



## RizzoMaryland (Feb 12, 2007)

I was referring to and have the overhead Workforce saw and not the "table saw" variety. I can't imagine cutting tile with the "table saw" types.


----------



## rotarex (Mar 31, 2008)

RizzoMaryland said:


> I was referring to and have the overhead Workforce saw and not the "table saw" variety. I can't imagine cutting tile with the "table saw" types.



Whaaaaaa there is an overhead to this crappy name brand :laughing:, we dont got that here in toronto HD, in face i want to personally boycott HD


----------

